# Malinois puppycam



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Too cute! these pups have 5 days old

http://likeahurricane.camstreams.com/


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Where is this dog? How come she doesn't have bedding in her whelping box?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Looks like the Netherlands.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowWhere is this dog? How come she doesn't have bedding in her whelping box?


Veghel, the Netherlands


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow How come she doesn't have bedding in her whelping box?


there is traw in there


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

there ia also a German Shpherd puppy Cam:

http://monith.camstreams.com/


----------

